# Silesia Open 2009



## antros (Nov 28, 2009)

*live results:* http://live.speedcubing.com.pl/


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations for Kamil Zielinski
& for Michal Halczuk beating Milan Baticz for 0.01 seconds (  )
1.5 hours after the schedule - how can they do such a thing???


----------



## Zava (Nov 28, 2009)

wow, so many hungarian podiums, even wins  I didn't expect them to win things like pyra, sq1 or 7x7... good job guys!
also f.u Bence for the 5x5 single


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 28, 2009)

Michal Halczuk got 2:15 on 6x6. Any comments?


----------



## Mossar (Nov 28, 2009)

Aaarhh.. 0,06s. to 3rd place in OH :/ But I'm happy - first competition for me was great.


----------



## Paris (Nov 28, 2009)

Zava said:


> wow, so many hungarian podiums, even wins  I didn't expect them to win things like pyra, sq1 or 7x7... good job guys!
> also f.u Bence for the 5x5 single



it was with pll skip xD but still great solve!

i wish i could not mess up my first solve on megaminx


----------



## Zava (Nov 28, 2009)

I know, he texted me about it
we had a bet right before this weekend: if he has an 5x5 NR after this competition (doesnt matter if single or averafe), I'll have to attend with a mefferts 5x5 at my next comp. :fp I bet he laughed his ass off


----------



## Paris (Nov 30, 2009)

actually he did


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 30, 2009)

Gratz on the megaminx single and average Kamil!

And gratz to Michal for his 6x6 single!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you know that:

-	one day competition is hard?
-	ZZ is one of the nicest judge i’ve met?
-	we started with a 1,5-2 hours delay but still finished ok?
-	we had one big sheet for every events and it works?!
-	Bence had the 2x2 NR for like 1,5 mins (2.06) then Milán took it back (1.80) ?
-	those two times were not with the same scramble?
-	in square-1 the last scramble was a one move cube shape?
-	Bence and Michal did 20, 21, even i did 22? 
-	we won pyraminx and square-1?! 
-	i did 1:32.00 bld with no practice since 2008 march?
-	memo was 25 sec, excetuion still with old Pochmann?
-	Marcin’s 2.80 magic was a +2?
-	master magic and blind podium were exactly the same? (me, Milán, Bence)?
-	i broke many competition PBs (8 oranges)?


----------

